# Trapped Miner Finds Himself in Another Tight Spot After Wife Meets Mistress at Vigil



## Middleman

The Chile trapped miners story continues to interest me. Here's the latest tidbit:

FOXNews.com - Trapped Miner Finds Himself in Another Tight Spot After Wife Meets Mistress at Vigil



> One of the trapped Chilean miners is dreading his rescue after his wife met his secret mistress at the entrance to the San Jose mine, The Sun reported Thursday.
> 
> Yonni Barrios' wife, Marta Salinas, and Barrios' lover, Susana Valenzuela, were both holding vigils for him outside the mine.
> 
> Salinas was stunned when she heard Valenzuela shouting his name amid a crowd of miners' loved ones.
> 
> Salinas, 56, is said to be "horrified". However, she is determined not to give up her man to her love rival.
> 
> She told friends: "Barrios is my husband. He loves me and I am his devoted wife. This woman has no legitimacy."


----------



## goldcatt

Ummm.....whoops?


----------



## johnrocks

Sad to say this but he has a while to wait, my worry would be on getting out alive, not two women being pissed when I did make it out.


----------



## hjmick

Any bets on who will be the last one out?


----------



## Middleman

I'm not sure how accurate the report is that Mr Barrios actually knows about the two women meeting. The people in charge are controlling what is said to the miners in order to psychologically protect them.

Journalists are known to stretch the truth for a good story.


----------



## Si modo

LMAO!  Brilliant!


----------



## Middleman

Maybe they can all go on the Jerry Springer show when it's all over.


----------



## Ozmar

I'm just waiting on the media to start reporting that it's a "miracle" that the miners survived. Shit like this happens all the time, then they get rescued. How is it a miracle?


----------



## JWBooth

Middleman said:


> The Chile trapped miners story continues to interest me. Here's the latest tidbit:
> 
> FOXNews.com - Trapped Miner Finds Himself in Another Tight Spot After Wife Meets Mistress at Vigil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the trapped Chilean miners is dreading his rescue after his wife met his secret mistress at the entrance to the San Jose mine, The Sun reported Thursday.
> 
> Yonni Barrios' wife, Marta Salinas, and Barrios' lover, Susana Valenzuela, were both holding vigils for him outside the mine.
> 
> Salinas was stunned when she heard Valenzuela shouting his name amid a crowd of miners' loved ones.
> 
> Salinas, 56, is said to be "horrified". However, she is determined not to give up her man to her love rival.
> 
> She told friends: "Barrios is my husband. He loves me and I am his devoted wife. This woman has no legitimacy."
Click to expand...


Ahhhh, one of life's little awwwww shit moments.


----------



## Middleman

Ozmar said:


> I'm just waiting on the media to start reporting that it's a "miracle" that the miners survived. Shit like this happens all the time, then they get rescued. How is it a miracle?


It'll be a miracle if Mr Barrios survives the ensuing drama awaiting him after his rescue.


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UIikGoC1go]YouTube - Todays The Day My Wife Met My Girlfriend[/ame]


----------



## johnrocks

I'm sure that after three months buried under 2000 feet of solid rock with 21 other men, he'll have enough testosterone built up in him to satisfy both of them, they will think the jackhammer turned on them.


----------



## xotoxi

Maybe over the next 4 months, these two women will become friends...and then become _lovers_!


----------



## xotoxi

johnrocks said:


> I'm sure that after three months buried under 2000 feet of solid rock with 21 other men, he'll have enough testosterone built up in him to satisfy both of them, they will think the jackhammer turned on them.



That brings up a good point...I wonder if they guys in the mine have designated a jizz corner?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

He still has hope, there could be a cave in.


----------



## johnrocks

xotoxi said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that after three months buried under 2000 feet of solid rock with 21 other men, he'll have enough testosterone built up in him to satisfy both of them, they will think the jackhammer turned on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brings up a good point...I wonder if they guys in the mine have designated a jizz corner?
Click to expand...


I don't know but I'd hate to be the one down there with the cutest ass


----------



## Middleman

xotoxi said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that after three months buried under 2000 feet of solid rock with 21 other men, he'll have enough testosterone built up in him to satisfy both of them, they will think the jackhammer turned on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brings up a good point...I wonder if they guys in the mine have designated a jizz corner?
Click to expand...

 Was wondering that myself. I think they have a fair amount of room down there to afford some privacy.


----------



## syrenn

He will find out soon enough

You can hide, but you cant run!


----------



## johnrocks

I'd come out of that mine like ***** Vader with his wan ,asking;no demanding; a threesome with those two women.  What could they do, the mountain didn't kill me, two pissed off women sure aren't going to scare me, I'd either get those two or go pillagin...err....I mean looking to score elsewhere.


----------



## hjmick

johnrocks said:


> I'd come out of that mine like ***** Vader with his wan ,asking;no demanding; a threesome with those two women.  What could they do, the mountain didn't kill me, two pissed off women sure aren't going to scare me, I'd either get those two or go pillagin...err....I mean looking to score elsewhere.



LMFAO! D/arth is still on the list of banned words...


----------



## johnrocks

lol, I was wondering why it's banned when things like" fuck" isn't.


----------



## Si modo

johnrocks said:


> lol, I was wondering why it's banned when things like" fuck" isn't.


Too much drama associated with ***** and as this is a drama-free site, the powers that be took the privilege to free themselves from seeing that particular drama over and over and over.  I would, too, TBH.

Who needs manufactured drama when life is always blind-siding us with it?


----------



## strollingbones

i didnt know ***** was still banned....fucking hannity maggots


----------



## The Infidel




----------



## strollingbones

okay wife will be so glad to see him...she wont be angry for weeks...


they should ignore the mistress and she should not be allowed at functions where the wife is..

i.e. the final rescue


----------



## Jos

One of those ¨Please ground swallow me up now¨ moments, oh wait!


----------



## Middleman

I must say, the mistress is entirely lacking in class to publicly make herself known at the vigil. Very disrespectful woman, I daresay.


----------



## bodecea

Middleman said:


> I must say, the mistress is entirely lacking in class to publicly make herself known at the vigil. Very disrespectful woman, I daresay.



Mistress...duh.


----------



## The Infidel

Middleman said:


> I must say, the mistress is entirely lacking in class to publicly make herself known at the vigil. Very disrespectful woman, I daresay.



Hater...


----------



## Middleman

The Infidel said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, the mistress is entirely lacking in class to publicly make herself known at the vigil. Very disrespectful woman, I daresay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hater...
Click to expand...


How do you think this Mr Barrio will feel about the mistress he's been stringing along with 'I'm going to leave my wife' after she made it known to the world that he's been fooling around. She embarrassed his wife and children in front of the world. 

My prediction is that, after nearly losing his life, with much time for reflection on what is truly important, he'll be dumping the woman and keeping his loving wife, mother of his kids.


----------

